# Paraffin Wax



## oskar (Apr 17, 2018)

Is paraffin wax a good choice for cutting aluminum on a mini lathe? As a hobby user I prefer no liquids which can be messy. Any other alternatives?


----------



## mikey (Apr 17, 2018)

Brush on a little WD-40. Not much of a mess and it makes a difference in the chip and the finish.


----------



## whitmore (Apr 17, 2018)

There might be a language glitch here: paraffin in the US means wax (petroleum product, microcrystalline wax), but
it is also a generic chemical term that refers to all saturated hydrocarbons, and a common name in Britain for
what (in the US) we call kerosene (diesel fuel, furnace fuel oil).

Kerosene is commonly recommended for cutting lube on aluminum.


----------



## Eddyde (Apr 17, 2018)

whitmore said:


> There might be a language glitch here: paraffin in the US means wax (petroleum product, microcrystalline wax), but
> it is also a generic chemical term that refers to all saturated hydrocarbons, and a common name in Britain for
> what (in the US) we call kerosene (diesel fuel, furnace fuel oil).
> 
> Kerosene is commonly recommended for cutting lube on aluminum.


I think that's "Paraffin Oil" = Kerosine, Kerosene.

As to the OP's question, If you are indeed talking about solid paraffin wax, I would think it too hard to apply easily & evenly. There are "solid" wax sticks made specifically for metal cutting, I use one for the cutting on the bandsaw, works great, would probably work well on the lathe too. Like Mikey said, WD-40 from a brush or dripped slowly works great.


----------



## Martin W (Apr 17, 2018)

I have a tube of wax that I use when I am cutting on the saw to cut aluminum. I don't know the name or brand, but you let it rub on the blade before you start cutting. Works well. Comes in a sleeve  like a tube of grease. KBC sells it. I use WD40 when cutting aluminum on the lathe.
Cheers
Martin


----------



## Tozguy (Apr 17, 2018)

Candle wax or sealing wax might be too hard to apply easily. This stuff is soft enough at room temps to apply and it works like gangbusters on all metals. Much less mess to clean up than with liquids.


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 17, 2018)

On my horizontal band saw, I use a plant sprayer with soluble oil, made to 3 times the normal concentration,  A few squirts every 1 to or 3 minutes in the cut does it: practically no mess!

Side note to Ellis Band saw owners 'never' lubricate with any water based solution, it will be very hard on your bearings!

Tozguy: what kind of 'Walter' product is it?  on a quick search I came up empty...


----------



## Tozguy (Apr 17, 2018)

I believe it is called Coolcut my tube must be over 40 years old.
https://www.amazon.com/Walter-53B013-Coolcut-Cutting-Lubricant/dp/B003OACR22


----------



## oskar (Apr 17, 2018)

Thanks to all for the reply

I will use WD-40 and forget about Paraffin Wax which is nowhere to be found here except Amazon


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 17, 2018)

Kerosene is also a good substitute for WD40
If you have it available.
Keeosene is cheaper too in my area

You can use candlewax in a pinch
Just cut the candle like you would round stock, and try to cut very thin slices


----------



## Tozguy (Apr 17, 2018)

oskar said:


> Thanks to all for the reply
> 
> I will use WD-40 and forget about Paraffin Wax which is nowhere to be found here except Amazon



?? Parafin wax is very common, cheap too, just buy a bunch of candles from any dollar store.


----------



## Tozguy (Apr 17, 2018)

Does your girlfriend have any lipstick she doesn't need?


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 17, 2018)

I use paraffin wax on my vertical bandsaw, despite having roller guides, and the blade runs a lot cooler on long cuts.  I think it would help when cutting steel on a horizontal bandsaw too. 

For aluminum (or aluminium in the UK)  I like the WD40/kerosine idea as well.  very little to no mess to clean up.  win-win!


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 17, 2018)

I keep a stick of wax in the shop, but my most common lube for aluminum is Crisco. I brush some on with an acid brush and it stays put until the cutter hits it.


----------



## oskar (Apr 18, 2018)

Tozguy said:


> ?? Parafin wax is very common, cheap too, just buy a bunch of candles from any dollar store.



I didn't know that candles are made with Paraffin wax. That's the best idea to me and Crisco also sound good


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 18, 2018)

I have a block of parrafin from the days when my wife used to do canning.  The very best wax for the purpose is beeswax but it is pricey here, so I use paraffin.

- beeswax sticks well and smears easily.I rub wax on both sides of my vert bandsaw blade once it gets a little warm, and it really helps!


----------

